# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Vingeren en zwangerschap

## saartje92

Ik ben 17 en vorige week, tijdens mijn ovulatieperiode, was ik uit met een vriend van mij en toen heeft hij zich eerst afgetrokken,, toen mij gevingerd zonder zijn handen te hebben gewassen tussendoor en ook met zijn penis langs de ingang van mijn vagina gegaan. Sinds een paar dagen heb ik rare krampen in mijn onderbuik.. alsof ik ongesteld ben,, terwijl ik dat niet ben. Kan het dat ik zwanger ben?  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Saartje,

Normaal gesproken is het zeer onwaarschijnlijk om zwanger te raken van het vingeren (zie de meerdere: 'Kun je van vingeren zwanger raken' topics  :Wink:  ) Ik denk dat je menstruatie een beetje in de weg zit, wanneer moet je ongesteld worden? Doe je trouwens aan enige vorm van anticonceptie? De Pil bijvoorbeeld? Zo niet zou ik dat aanraden, voorkomt stress!

Mocht je het nou écht niet vertrouwen, dan kun je een zwangerschapstest doen vanaf de eerste dag dat je ongesteld had moeten worden.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## saartje92

Dank je Sylvia93. Ik moet over een paar dagen ongesteld worden. Ik wacht tot dan.. en als ik na een paar dagen nogsteeds niet ongesteld ben zal ik de test doen. De kans is klein maar het is wel mogelijk?

----------


## saartje92

Ik heb de pil geprobeerd, maar net als de andere vrouwen in mijn familie kan ik er niet tegen.. helaas.. dus dat is geen optie..

----------


## sietske763

als ik dit van jou lees saartje, is het bijna onmogelijk/helemaal onmogelijk om hierdoor zwanger te raken.
ik kon vroeger ook niet tegen DE PIL en ben alleen maar zwanger geworden door de daad zelf zeg maar.
maar als je niet tegen de pil kan, moet je natuurlijk wel heel goed weten wat je doet.
heb je klachten van de pil?
welke klachten als ik vragen mag???
ik had altijd doorbraakbloedingen en heb m daarom nooit meer genomen

----------


## dotito

Hallo Saartje,

Ook ik heb altijd dat probleem gehad dat ik niet tegen te pil kan.Ten eerste omdat ik er hormonaal niet tegen kan.En ten tweede omdat ik depakine neem,en dat breekt de pil af.
Wat je wel kan doen is evt vragen aan je huisarts/gynecoloog om een koperspiraal is zeer betrouwbaar,en is zeer prijzig.
Heb ik destijds ook gehad.
Ik geloof dat je het ongeveer een jaar of 3 mag laten steken,maar weet wel zeker dat je jaarlijks op consultatie moet.
Zo kan je toch veilig sex hebben.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Saartje,

Dat is vervelend als je niet tegen de pil kunt, heb je al eens andere anticonceptiemanieren overwogen? Zo bestaat er bijv zoals Dotito hierboven mij al zegt ook het spiraaltje, en er zijn er meer (zie rubriek: Anticonceptie -> Anticonceptie op een rij)

Als ik jouw verhaal zo lees is het vrijwel zeker dat de pijn van de aankomende menstruatie afkomt. Je geeft aan over een paar dagen ongesteld te moeten worden, daar zal de pijn wel vanaf komen  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## saartje92

klachten: voornamelijk misselijkheid.. overgeven.. mijn ongesteldheid was vrij regelmatig.. dat was niet de reden dat ik de pil wou... maar door de pil werd hij onregelmatig.. ik snap dat laatste ook niet.. maar toen ik gestopt was met de pil duurde het 2 maanden en sindsdien ben ik wel regelmatig..

Ik weet dat het zeer onwaarschijnlijk is dat ik zwanger ben.. maar ik vind het een beetje raar dat ik opeens gewoon zomaar niet eens rond mijn ovulatie of ongesteldheid krampen krijg alsof ik ongesteld ben.. zijn er andere symptomen die binnen 2 weken na het zwanger raken al aanwezig zijn?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Saartje,

Je menstruatie kan ook zomaar van de een op andere dag veranderen, ik zou je echt geen zorgen maken over een zwangerschap, zoals Sietske hierboven al aangeeft, zwanger raken gebeurd bijna alleen maar wanneer er echt sprake is van seks, sperma moet met een bepaalde snelheid de vagina ingaan, dat gebeurd niet bij wat vingeren  :Wink:  Je moet gewoon even afwachten, ik denk dat binnen nu en een paar dagen je menstruatie wel op gang gaat komen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

